# The "Azino" or "Qwerty organ"



## soundandfury

For some time now I've been developing a software organ synthesiser controlled idiosyncratically through an ordinary PC keyboard; it's called the Azino and lives on my site.

The other day I uploaded a demonstration recording onto YouTube: 



.

What do you think? (Apologies for the slightly dodgy sync between audio and video, btw; xvidcap occasionally drops frames).


----------



## Crudblud

Interesting. 

Is it possible to use it as MIDI controller in conjunction with other software? That is to say; could it be used to play lines on Cubase, for example, like a MIDI keyboard?


----------



## soundandfury

If you're keying notes in, you probably want a more 'normal' interface such as most notation programs have. If you want to record a MIDI of a live performance, however, or stream MIDI events from Azino's stdout into the stdin of another synthesiser - well, it would certainly be possible to add that feature, and it's a good idea, so I'll stick it on my to-do list.

It might be possible to redirect such MIDI output to a node in /dev, and have your notation software get its MIDI input from that /dev node - but that would strongly depend on the notation software.

AFAIK Cubase does not exist for Linux, and I have _no idea_ how to pretend to be MIDI hardware on Windows; in general making software pretend to be hardware on Windows is a gnarly business involving grubbing around in arcane OS internals. However, it would certainly be possible for someone versed in Windows programming to make something using the basic interface design of the Azino. Just don't ask me to do it - my experiences with porting code to Windows have hitherto been painful indeed.


----------



## Crudblud

Yes, Windows is not great to put it lightly. I only meant Cuabse as an example, in hindsight I should've just said "DAW". I don't really know much about the equivalent software for Linux platforms like Ardour and Rosegarden, but I have been interested in dual booting Debian to try them out for some time, unfortunately it seems that every boot disc of squeeze I make has something wrong with it. Oh well.

Anyway, thanks very much for answering my question. This certainly is an interesting piece of kit.


----------

